# Suitable Breed of Dog for Home Life



## Akesis (Mar 27, 2010)

I have only had dogs as family dogs and not my own. None of them in my opinion ever got the care they really needed and I feel terrible for them.
In the next few years I'd love to consider a dog for myself but I want to do it right.
I think rotties are beautiful and great dogs, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable anymore owning a dog that may outweigh me. As much as I admire the breed I'm considering that it doesn't really fit my needs as well as another breed may.

My question is, I have read a lot of breed summaries but haven't found the perfect match, what breed do you think best fits the needs and resources of me and the dog.

I would like:
A dog to mostly be my* companion*. Doesn't have to be a watch or guard dog.

A *calm and laid back* temperament.
A *low or medium energy level*. I'm not looking for a jogging partner, more like a dog to watch TV with or take a stroll.
An *outgoing demeanor*. I would prefer a dog that *thinks everybody is his friend* than have to deal with a dog that needs anybody to prove they are his friend.
*Intelligent and easy to train*. Preferably not stubborn. But I know it's hard to get intelligence without cunning. Just looking for a breed that takes to a job, not one that is hard to housebreak, or has no pleasure in working.
A size that is convenient to take places, I want a companion. I like big dogs, but I think I might need a *medium sized* dog.
*No wire haired or rough coats.* Preferably soft to be a good snuggle bug. I don't mind shedding or grooming but would prefer a breed without a seriously thick undercoat. I do* live in Florida*, and although my dog will be an inside dog, I want to be able to enjoy the outdoors with him too.
No serious designer features like the pushed in nose. I vote functionality over aesthetics. 
 Preferably *not white*. White coats stain and are harder to upkeep in my opinion. I want my friend to eat heartily with no regard for staining his mustache, and or roll in the mud once in a great while.

*I would be able to provide:*
A medium to large yard, possibly fenced. If not, a fenced portion.
Time for a daily walk.
Time for a daily light brushing.
Average time for interaction.
A small household of adults; most likely no other pets.

This may be a lot of criteria but I have time to decide and I would like to live with a dog until his last days.
I'd love to hear from you guys what type of breeds or breed might be best for me. My apologies for the long post.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm, what about a bulldog? Calm, quiet, low exercise needed, love their people. Medium at about 40 lbs, short coat. Doesn't do well in the heat but so long as your house is air conditioned and you take early AM/late PM walks in the Florida summer it'd be fine.

On the smaller side, a pug has a lot of those qualities you are looking for.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

What about a Cocker Spaniel or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel? Both have no undercoat, and have very soft topcoats. Cavaliers are prone to genetic diseases, though.. so if you decide on one, please look for a breeder who does health testing.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

What about adopting a retired greyhound. They are a large dog but meet a lot of your criteria. They are very much couch dogs and have a short coat so the florida heat would be fine for them. When going with a rescue you can get a dog that matches pretty much exactly what you want. They are already housebroken and you dont have to deal with a puppy, which is good for a first time owner. They make excellent companion dogs.

If set on a smaller breed maybe an italian greyhound? I dont have much experience with them, but I believe they are also couch potato dogs. I do think I've heard that they are difficult to house train though. 

Other dogs that I thought of;

Cocker spaniels, if you dont mind having to take your dog to a groomer. I grew up with two and they were excellent companion dogs and are very soft for snuggling. We kept ours in a short coat in the summers.

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels have less coat to deal with. You have to be extra careful with choosing a good breeder because they have lots of health problems.

Many of the toy breeds whould fit your need if you want something really small. 

I agree a pug, english bulldog or a boston terrier would be good but they have the pushed in noses.


----------



## toblerone (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe an older sheltie or sheltie mix would be good. I've never personally had one myself, unless you count my mixed who people think is part sheltie or collie. Collies are usually pretty bright and laid back. 

I was thinking an older one, that way you may get around some of the over peppiness of a puppy. A dog that's part sheltie may also be good and more laid back depending on what is mixed in.

From what it sounds like you want, you may want to go with an older dog that will have something of an off switch. A puppy sometimes just won't stop.

Also if there are good rescues in the area, you may be able to contact them with what you're looking for. If the rescue fosters dogs in homes they usually have a good idea of the temperament of the dog and can match you up well. There are both purebred rescues if you find a specific breed you like, or mixed ones as well.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I also agree with cockers or cavaliers, provided they are from reputable breeders. Some smaller breeds, like cotons, maltese, shih tzu, etc. might fit the bill too, but my vote is with the cockers/cavs.

Keep in mind that a puppy of just about any breed is going to be a little psycho demon at first, requiring a ton of exercise, stimulation, and training. You may want to consider looking at a rescue and taking home an older dog, even 1-2 years. 

Or just check out some local rescues and see what pops up. My parents were dead set on a dog that pretty much fits your description, but theey could not tolerate any shedding. They ended up finding the PERFECT dog, a 6 year old aussie/brittany mix at a rescue, who sheds like crazy, but because he was so perfect in every other way, it worked out.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

toblerone said:


> Maybe an older sheltie or sheltie mix would be good. I've never personally had one myself, unless you count my mixed who people think is part sheltie or collie. Collies are usually pretty bright and laid back.
> 
> I was thinking an older one, that way you may get around some of the over peppiness of a puppy. A dog that's part sheltie may also be good and more laid back depending on what is mixed in.
> 
> ...


Shelties/collies have rough coats, though, and the poster has stated that he/she doesn't want rough coats... just something to keep in mind.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Boston Terrier.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Boston Terrier.


Fits, but squishy nose.


----------



## toblerone (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, I thought the name was just rough, but didn't feel rough, that it was just a marker between rough which looked "rough" and fluffy and the smooth coat which was shorter and looked smooth.


----------



## Akesis (Mar 27, 2010)

Great suggestions.

I'm not set on a small dog, just not huge.
As for the activity level, I know all puppies will be psycho demons, and I don't mind waiting out the year and possibly more. I just don't want 16 years of constant super high activity torture.

I also don't mind some hair. But take for example an ex neighbor, they had this beautiful malamute, but you could stuff pillows with what he shed.
The shedding level of the rottie was very acceptable.

Brittany spaniels are really cute as well as australian shepherds. But they are apparently high energy? English cocker spaniels are kind of cute.
I absolutely don't mind professional grooming.


I suppose that I'm feeling very guilty about my family's last canine additions. Really reckless and negligent decisions that affected the dogs badly. I was very attached to the rottie over the two/two and a half years he was with me. Not much I can do now though.

Thanks for the suggestions. I guess I have to go out and meet some dogs. There's no telling what you'll fall in love with I suppose.


----------



## MyBritneyBear (Mar 25, 2010)

Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Akesis (Mar 27, 2010)

Hm. That's a suggestion.
I met two puppies from the same litter, chihuahua x poodle. One brother looked like the chihuahua, the other like the poodle. Chihuahua brother was very moody and very difficult to work with. The poodle brother was too sweet and willing to please, his brother was a bad influence.

I suppose there is variation among all dogs though.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you don't mind the professional grooming, a standard poodle has plenty of energy but isn't "hyper" and they are very smart. Tall, but not heavy so I consider them medium-large. 

I do NOT suggest any of the designer dog mixes like cockapoos, schnoodles etc because the breeders who breed mixes like that do not health test, show/trial their dogs, etc that responsible breeders should be doing. Temperament is more of a crap shoot since you could get any mix of behaviors from each breed. And since they typically aren't breeding the best temperament and health examples of those breeds, you are paying a lot for a very cute mutt.
If you are getting a rescue/shelter dog though, they could be good choices.


----------



## MyBritneyBear (Mar 25, 2010)

Shell said:


> If you don't mind the professional grooming, a standard poodle has plenty of energy but isn't "hyper" and they are very smart. Tall, but not heavy so I consider them medium-large.
> 
> I do NOT suggest any of the designer dog mixes like cockapoos, schnoodles etc because the breeders who breed mixes like that do not health test, show/trial their dogs, etc that responsible breeders should be doing. Temperament is more of a crap shoot since you could get any mix of behaviors from each breed. And since they typically aren't breeding the best temperament and health examples of those breeds, you are paying a lot for a very cute mutt.
> If you are getting a rescue/shelter dog though, they could be good choices.


If that is true about questionable health and temperament of the "designer mixes" why do they always say mutts are so much healthier than purebreds? Also growing up we always had Poodle mixes and they were always super sweet dogs and extremely healthy their entire lives.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Hounds... esp. coonhounds. IMO theres nothing nicer than a 2-4 yr old coonhound that has worked out their puppy-ness and has settled into the roll of occasional verminator, couch buddy, alarm system, and clown. IMO all the attributes of the rott with out the potential for the assertive nature that may come with a rott. People say training hounds is hard but it really is no harder than any other dog. Food is a great motivator for hounds and they can even be reliable off lead. I know several that are. Good in hot weather, all teraine kinda dogs, VERY social, aand even tho they are social butterflies they WILL protect house ane human if the need arises.

They even come in black and tan (but they're the largest of the coonhound breed)
Tell me that pup isn't just ADORABLE!










aaaaand they even walk on water 










Blue tick coonhound puppy










The english red tick coonhound










There's also the Plott hound which is brindle (sometimes with black patches) and the redbone coonhound as well (all bright red mahogany to auburn).


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I say go with a retired grey hound. perfect for what you want.




MyBritneyBear said:


> If that is true about questionable health and temperament of the "designer mixes" why do they always say mutts are so much healthier than purebreds? Also growing up we always had Poodle mixes and they were always super sweet dogs and extremely healthy their entire lives.


Thats a myth. Mutts are no more healthier.


OP if you want a mix , great. Go to a shelter and find one. DO NOT support some bad breeder who breeds mixes.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MyBritneyBear said:


> If that is true about questionable health and temperament of the "designer mixes" why do they always say mutts are so much healthier than purebreds? Also growing up we always had Poodle mixes and they were always super sweet dogs and extremely healthy their entire lives.


Mutts are only as healthy as the genetics of their parents. Same as any dog. So while I think mutts are awesome and shelter/rescue dogs are a great choice for many people, there is little known about their background and any possible genetic issues can pop out of the woodwork at any time.

Dogs from responsible breeders have parents and grandparents that have been tested as clear from the genetic diseases that are common in their breeds. Dogs that don't clear are not bred so that fewer problems get passed on. 

Backyard Breeders and puppy mills are the two categories into which basically every breeder of these designer mixes fall and neither category does the health tests that prevent/reduce the chances of the genetic problems being continued litter after litter. I am NOT saying that a designer dog breeder abuses their dogs or anything like that, just that you have to know you are paying full price for- and supporting the breeding of-- mutts. Of which there are tons and tons at shelters that need good homes. Often spayed/neutered, housetrained and at a very reasonable price.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

When I read your requirements, standard poodle kept popping in my mind. I wasn't going to suggest it thought because I wasn't sure if you considered the curly hair of a poodle to be "wiry." I do think a spoo could fit what you want. They really are great dogs and the non shedding/low smell is a huge plus! You can keep them in a short clip since you're in Florida and it's warm. Their coat is really really soft so don't pass them up just cause of the coat. You should see if you can meet a couple standard poodles to see if they're the dog for you.

If not, I second (or third) the greyhound suggestions.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Akesis said:


> Great suggestions.
> 
> I'm not set on a small dog, just not huge.
> As for the activity level, I know all puppies will be psycho demons, and I don't mind waiting out the year and possibly more. I just don't want 16 years of constant super high activity torture.
> ...


Brittany's and Australian shepherds are very high energy. I think they will require more physical and mental stimulation than you are wanting. My aussie is going on 7 years old and he hasn't slowed down yet and I don't think he's planning to anytime soon lol. His typical schedual is chase the all, chase the geese, swim in the lake, off leash run in the woods, agility practice, chase the ball, chase the ball, and chase the ball some more lol


----------



## Akesis (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll have to pass up brittany's and australian shepherds certainly, but they are cute.

I have seen where small dog mixes have been kept in playpens all day and allowed to soil the blankets. That can't be good for future housebreaking.

@dog_shrink
Those hounds are beautiful.
Are they inclined to be more vocal than other breeds?

I have met some very laid back standard poodles. I didn't like the look of the poodle much, but they were sweet. I do like the standard poodle, and they aren't all white. I think I need to go pet some poodles, it's been a while, I don't remember what their coats felt like.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Akesis said:


> @dog_shrink
> Those hounds are beautiful.
> Are they inclined to be more vocal than other breeds?


Generally yes, hounds tend to be vocal. They howl a lot more than barking but they can be very noisy. Individual hounds though can vary a lot, so if you are interested in one otherwise, try to meet some that are in rescue and being fostered so you can get an idea of their noisiness. 
Around my area, we have a lot of hunting dog rejects and hunting mixes in shelters and ALL the shelters warn people about the hound howls. Some in the hound group are worse than others depending on the style of hunting they were bred for.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

How about Clumber Spaniels? They're quite rare, but when I read your Wishes, I thought of this breed. I met one once too, very soft. Climbers are knowns as the portly gentleman's hunting dog, as he's much slower and methodical and doesn't need nearly as much exercise. He's a medium sized dog, but on the heavier side.


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

MyBritneyBear said:


> What about a Cockapoo. My Mom just got a Cockapoo puppy a few days ago and it is the cutest fluffiest thing ever! Don't shed alot although it will need to be groomed and has the sweetest disposition. I think her's may get to be 20lbs at the most...will be a great lap dog.
> 
> Here is a picture of Sophie


I agree with those who say with a mix you can't necessarily be sure of what you'll get. My BIL has a cockapoo, and he is a sweet dog, but his coat is significantly different than this puppy's coat.


----------

